# Looking for a new home



## alie (Jan 21, 2009)

I am looking for a new home for my 8 year old staffy George. George is ok with older children over the age of say 6 as we have two and just found out i am having another one so dont feel its fair on him as for the next four months I will be in and out of hospital with a difficult pregnancy, finding someone to look after my children is difficult enough but even harder for poor George.


----------



## siany (Jan 3, 2009)

Alie-

This is a link to the Staffordshire Bull Terrier rescue, I am certain they will help and advise you.

For what it's worth, Welcome to pet forums! :biggrin:

Staffordshire Bull Terrier Welfare - Devoted to Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Have deleted my post as there is no longer any need now the thread has been moderated.
Hope the staffy rescue can help.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I have rehomed a dog because of my children - reason he hated kids with avengence where did I rehome him to, a farm in the middle of nowhere where they had no young kids going to the farm 

In my opinion it was the kindest thing to do if I had kept him I know for a fact he would have one day bitten one of them and ended up being put to sleep at the tender age of 3 as it was he lived happily on the farm and died at the ripe old age of 17 so for the sake of rehoming him he probably had an extra 14 years of life, to me that was the better option.#

I love my animals 120% and that was the reason for rehoming him as I also love my kids

Good luck with finding a nice home for George


----------



## siany (Jan 3, 2009)

Where in North Wales are you located Alie? pm if you would rather, I do know someone looking for a staffie, however he wanted a younger one but if you ad a pic of George I will show him.x.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

Personally I feel it may be quite difficult to rehome George in such a short space of time - have you considered calling staffie rescue to see if they can help regarding fostering - as you said George is a lovable dog - there may be someone out there who would foster George initially - then grow to love him and decide to keep him should you decide that you will not be able to manage long term.
regards
DT


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*hi alie and welcome to the forum...
I hope you find a loving home for your dog, let us know how you get on..*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *hi alie and welcome to the forum...
> I hope you find a loving home for your dog, let us know how you get on..*


Yes Alie - please keep us informed - and you never know there could be something positive come from the forum through your post.
Good luck with your pregnancy.
regards
DT


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Hiya and welcome to the forum Alie...i wish you all the best in finding a home for your dog and i hope all goes well with your pregnancy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Stafford Rescue are struggling at the moment,you may also want to try the breed club secretaries,they may know of someone who may be looking for an older lad.
Breed Clubs,
Alyn & Deeside SBTC. Sec.Mr A Moran. Tel No:0161 320 6485

Downlands SBTC. Sec. Mrs A Gatenby. Tel No:01730 828402

East Anglian SBTC Sec. Mrs L Mcfadyen. Tel No: 01992 427698

East Midlands SBTC. Sec. Mrs N Vann. Tel No: 01664 840570

Merseyside SBTC. Sec. Mrs C Kerrington. Tel No: 0151 546 7516

Morccambe Bay & Cumbria SBTC. Sec. Mr G H Earle. Tel No: 01697 320217

North Eastern SBTC. Sec. Miss J M E McLauchlan Tel No: 01642 783948

North Of Scotland SBTC. Sec. Ms J A Smith Tel No not available please contact The Kennel Club.

North West SBTC. Sec. Miss S Houghton. Tel No: 01942 708161

Northern Counties SBTC. Sec. Mrs L King. Tel No: 0113 2632 462

Notts & Derby District SBTC. Sec. Mrs Jenny Smith. Tel No: 01332 781062

Potteries SBTC. Sec. Mrs S A reader. Tel No: 01782 611514

Scottish SBTC Sec. Mr Fleming. Tel No: 0141 763 2349

Southern Counties SBTC. Sec. Mr Meneer. Tel No not available,please contact The Kennel Club.

SBTC. Sec. Mr J Beaufoy. Tel No: 01299 403382

SBTC Of South Wales. Sec. Mr K Jones. Tel No: 01639 821410

Western SBT Society. Sec. Mr Grimwood. Tel No: 01495 759254


----------



## siany (Jan 3, 2009)

Excellent advice from all, and lovely welcomes! So nice to see, this is what I have loved from day one, the way so many strangers offer help and advice to one another :biggrin:

Let me know what area of North Wales you are in Alie and if you are able would be lovely to see a pic of George.x.


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcom alie and I hope it all works out for you. Good luck and best wishes


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

nice to hear someone who has asked for advice and taken on board what people have said. all the best x


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Wish I could have helped. Is there any chance you could get a family member or a friend to look after him? It is clear you love him very much and maybe in the future you may be in a position to have him back.


----------



## alie (Jan 21, 2009)

just like to say i found a new home for george with a lady who just wanted to help me out she had loads of other animals so george will be able to play with all his new friends he has gone about 6 miles from me and i can go and see him any time thanks to all the people who offered the phone numbers ect and kind words thank you


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

alie said:


> just like to say i found a new home for george with a lady who just wanted to help me out she had loads of other animals so george will be able to play with all his new friends he has gone about 6 miles from me and i can go and see him any time thanks to all the people who offered the phone numbers ect and kind words thank you


Hi Alie,

That is brill news. I bet you are so relieved arent you?

Hope you are feeling better and can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy stress free

Best wishes

Izzie


----------

